# New Porter Cable Pancake Compressor C2002 Break In / Accessories



## Scottg

So I got this 6 gal compressor in what I thought was a great deal at Home Depot with a couple of tools. Immediately used it to crown staple a bunch of stuff and used the framing nailer. Works great. Wish I'd gotten years ago.

Even though I'm a manual reader, I'd missed the break-in period instructions. I've put maybe 2 - 3 hours on this thing. I'm wondering if I've done any damage or this is no big deal at all. The following was the break in info and I'm putting it here in case anyone searches for this unit so they'll maybe get a better chance to see it before they start theirs.

----
From the manual...

This procedure is required before the air compressor is put into service and when the check valve or a complete compressor pump has been replaced.

1. Make sure the On/Auto/Off lever is in the "Off" position.
2. Plug the power cord into the correct branch circuit receptacle. (Refer to Voltage and Circuit
Protection paragraph in the Installation section of this manual.)
3. Open the drain valve (counterclockwise) fully to permit air to escape and prevent air pressure build up in the air tank during the break-in period.
4. Move the On/Auto/Off lever to "On/Auto" position. The compressor will start.
5. Run the compressor for 15 minutes. Make sure the drain valve is open and there is minimal air
pressure build-up in tank.
6. After 15 minutes, close the drain valve by turning clockwise. The air receiver will fill to "cut-out"
pressure and the motor will stop. The compressor is now ready
-----

Two questions:

* Anyone think I've done any damage? It's not even clear why to do this except remove condensation, which I probably did when I drained it after my work.

* Also, anyone have favorite brands for accessories for blowers and tire gauge / inflators? The hose I've got has a quick connect, but I notice some accessories don't seem to have that. Do I have to get an adapter for every accessory? Or are some of those adapter "kits" I see likely to have all standard sizes?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## joecaption

I used to sell and work on compressors and have owned dozens of them and I've never heard of such a thing. I would not worry about it.
All your accessories and tools should all just have the same size connector on them.
I buy my connectors at Northern Tools in the big packs with males females in the same pack so I'll have some on hand.
Rare to see a tool or accessory come with a connector on it.


----------



## Scottg

Thanks Joe.

That's what I'd thought in terms of break in. It just didn't seem like that big a deal; mostly just want to make sure any condensation / water is cleared out and I can do that easily enough every time I use it.

As for connectors, I'll just have to to sort out what the standard size is for mine and get the appropriate adapters.

Thanks for reply.

Scott


----------



## joecaption

A simple set like this will work.
It's the same size as OEM supplied female connectors on smaller compressors.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_42547_42547


----------



## woodworkbykirk

for a oil less compressor a break in period is rarely redundant.. for oiled compressors its more likely to need it as to simply help clean out any filings that may be in the diaphram chamber from manufacturing... i dont know too many guys that actually do the initial 30 minutes of run time then change the oil.. i didnt with my hitachi which is 4 years old now and i havent had any issues with it


----------



## Scottg

joecaption said:


> A simple set like this will work.
> It's the same size as OEM supplied female connectors on smaller compressors.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_42547_42547


Great. I've used Northern Tool before; seems to be quality stuff. Would hate to have crappy high pressure fittings.


----------



## gregzoll

Just plug it in and start using it. Gee, this is as bad as people that get brand new hdtv sets, and never use them for six months to watch tv, but will leave them on the whole time running slides to "break" them in.


----------



## gregzoll

Scottg said:


> Great. I've used Northern Tool before; seems to be quality stuff. Would hate to have crappy high pressure fittings.


I just go to the local Ace Hardware if I need a replacement fitting for my compressor or tools. Even Harbor Freight is just as good. They all come from the same factories in China, there is not much to them, than a couple of metal pieces and a spring.

Usually when they fail, they will leak air when the hose is off, while the unit is charged.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

typically its the seal on the female fitting that goes.. i have 5 hoses. totalling 250 ft.. two of which have 3/8 fittings and 3 with 1/4". plus i have reducer fittings and 2 splitter fittings for running two or more hoses.. i have to replace rouhgly 3 fittings a year as they wear out. if you want longer lasting fittings youl have to go to a tool supplier who sellls higher quality fittings


----------



## Scottg

I just got the 1/4 fittings from HD today along with a blow gun and inflator. Everything fits fine.

It's just interesting to me that for folks who are really new users of such things they don't just label this stuff a little better to make it clear. It wouldn't be a big deal if they didn't have packages with various size fittings. But when you see the multiple sizes, it does beg the question, "which fits with which?"

They'd probably increase sales if the industry just had color codes or standard the standard sizes, "M, N" and so on, always on packages and stamped on the products.


----------



## gregzoll

Scottg said:


> I just got the 1/4 fittings from HD today along with a blow gun and inflator. Everything fits fine.
> 
> It's just interesting to me that for folks who are really new users of such things they don't just label this stuff a little better to make it clear. It wouldn't be a big deal if they didn't have packages with various size fittings. But when you see the multiple sizes, it does beg the question, "which fits with which?"
> 
> They'd probably increase sales if the industry just had color codes or standard the standard sizes, "M, N" and so on, always on packages and stamped on the products.


You wasted money on the blow gun and inflator, take them back. As for the sizing, it depends on the use, as to the size of the coupling that you are using. I use only the heavy duty Male & female fittings on my compressor. They last a lot longer than the light duty.


----------



## dftc

gregzoll said:


> You wasted money on the blow gun and inflator, take them back. .....


 Can you expand on that? I use my blowgun and inflator all the time with my small compressor. Both are very useful.


----------



## oh'mike

I'm curious about that comment also----I keep a blow gun handy good for removing dust from crevices---


----------



## kwikfishron

oh'mike said:


> I'm curious about that comment also----I keep a blow gun handy good for removing dust from crevices---


Heck,I just used mine yesterday to blow the dust off of me. :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike

I wish I had the compressor yesterday---I was wearing my one set of 'calling on customers' clothes ---then spent an hour sanding cabinet doors--

I never can keep nice clothes for vary long---


----------



## oh'mike

Same here---Hair filled with drywall dust---pants covered in pipe joint compound---I only get comments when I have on good clean clothes.


----------



## gregzoll

dftc said:


> Can you expand on that? I use my blowgun and inflator all the time with my small compressor. Both are very useful.


I have never had the need for one. I have a blow attachment, that I use for cleaning out computers, cleaning off the garage floor, but the inflator, is waste unless you are blowing up sports balls all the time, or have a pool, and blowing up pool toys all the time.

I just use a needle for sports balls, and the regular inflator when I need to inflate basketballs, which is rare if I do.


----------



## DexterII

I can't imagine not having an inflator and blow gun. In fact I have two of each that I use fairly regularly. An old Truflate, I think it is, inflator with a gauge in the handle, which is real convenient for trucks, cars, trailers, tractors, etc., and a conventional inflator, for tighter places, like on mower and wheel barrow tires. Although I prefer to vacuum it up, sometimes it's handy to knock off some dust off of something just sanded, or whatever, and the OSHA approved blow guns are pretty good for that, without making too much of a mess, and the old pre-OSHA one is sometimes handy under the hood of a truck or tractor.


----------

